# Got one



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Smoked a nice yote tonight at 11:30 with a full moon tonight. I must've shot a little far back though because the blood trail went right back into a den. Gonna get up early tomorrow and look further into it. I didn't think sticking a light into a brush pile den after shooting one tonight was wise. Lots of anticipation for the morning tracking though!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Thought night hunting ended march first?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

If the OP was refering to March 16 full moon? That may explain no update after reading his guide.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

I probably would have deleted the post after reading my guide...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

chris-remington said:


> Thought night hunting ended march first?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

What's the issue?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

chris-remington said:


> I probably would have deleted the post after reading my guide...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Did you read page 55 about nighttime predator hunting?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

The guide says April 15 even at night. Just no calls or lights after Fox season. 

Silly I know.


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes. I stand corrected. silly is an understatement.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

A.M. General said:


> Did you read page 55 about nighttime predator hunting?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Touché, no I didn't see that part, sorry. 
So night hunting without lights, you live on the wild side man. Get them all!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

chris-remington said:


> Touché, no I didn't see that part, sorry.
> So night hunting without lights, you live on the wild side man. Get them all!!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 So no lights or calls after march 1.. Just when ya thought Michigans predator hunting laws couldn't get any more confusing.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

chris-remington said:


> Touché, no I didn't see that part, sorry.
> So night hunting without lights, you live on the wild side man. Get them all!!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Its pretty easy under a full moon.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

Any CO's out there that can chime in and clarify any of this?


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

So were you able to recover. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gnarf (Jul 24, 2011)

Did he go headfirst into the den and never come back?


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

.480 said:


> Any CO's out there that can chime in and clarify any of this?


Read page 55. Sounds like many of you would like to call out me as a hunter who follows the rules. Let alone, you have few facts. Yes, to the other posts, there was a recovery but does it matter? These dogs are eating great on the deer herd and in my bavkyard. By the way, any coyote doing damage on private property rules still apply. Im glad all of you ***** bags think you know all and have the nuts to chastise this post. No wonder so many folks stop posting on this site.
Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

So I can go out July 15th. and hunt coyotes at night? (Without lights or calls)?

As long as I can remember no one night hunts until Oct. 15th.

Just asking, cause a lot of rules seem to be up to individual interpretation by co's.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

.480 said:


> So I can go out July 15th. and hunt coyotes at night? (Without lights or calls)?
> 
> As long as I can remember no one night hunts until Oct. 15th.
> 
> Just asking, cause a lot of rules seem to be up to individual interpretation by co's.


 Starting Oct 15 you may .. Yes indiviual interpretation by co's is true. In my opinion the dnr has to clarify the "damage control" law as well. From what i understand its in place to allow farmers / ranchers to protect their investmentment year round or perhaps protect pets. I didn't think damage was what coyotes naturally eat like deer and turkey but once again without any clarification of the law its up to the co's and people hunting to try to figure it out. what people think coyote "damage" is can be different for different people.


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

The above post is the perfect example of the confusion. 
Pages 54 and 55 of the rule book:
"Nighttime racoon and predator hunting"
Coyote. - Jul. 15 - Apr. 15

Not Oct. 15.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

.480 said:


> The above post is the perfect example of the confusion.
> Pages 54 and 55 of the rule book:
> e racoon and predator hunting"
> Coyote. - Jul. 15 - Apr. 15
> ...


 Page 10 of the 2013 handbook. But I see on page 54/55 where it is confusing.. ? I have been predator hunting a while and never heard of the night hunting after march 1 unless damage contol..i am having trouble understanding the point to force people to hunt with moon light and no calls? Confused. If I remember correctly didn't the guide used to say something to the effect of " after night season closes on march 1st coyote season resumes to normal day time hunting hours"? Law changed I guess?


----------

